# Not able to see Chinese



## HuaMin (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi,
What is the proper way to enable Unicode code like Chinese on the browser, called Epiphany?

I do run this

```
huamin@:~ % setenv PACKAGEROOT ftp://ftp.freebsdchina.org
huamin@:~ %
```
But after that, I still cannot see Chinese on browser.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2014)

Setting PACKAGEROOT or PACKAGESITE is deprecated. It also won't magically enable localizations, it's just a mirror that has the same packages everybody else uses. Have a look at the handbook Chapter 22. Localization - i18n/L10n Usage and Setup.


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry, why do I get this?

```
huamin@:~ % pkg_add -r zh-auto-tw-l10n
pkg_add: Command not found.
huamin@:~ %
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2014)

Because those commands are deprecated and have been removed on FreeBSD 10.0.

Handbook: 5.4. Using pkgng for Binary Package Management


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot. can you please suggest which is the relevant command used to set up Simplified/Traditional Chinese?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2014)

HuaMin said:
			
		

> Can you please suggest which is the relevant command used to set up Simplified/Traditional Chinese?


Please read chapter 22 of the handbook. If you have trouble reading English the handbook should be available in Chinese too.

I hope this is the correct link for it, I can't read it myself: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/zh_CN.UTF-8/books/handbook/


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi SirDice,
The main issue is, I had some problem to login as root (to do some adjustments there) when starting the machine, since I did enable GUI to the machine. 

anyway, I'm having the problem to switch to su(), within it, like

```
huamin@:~ % su
su: Sorry
```


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all,
can you please advise to this problem, with root account?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40211031/t786.png


----------



## formateur_fou (Aug 17, 2014)

You can press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in directly as root.
Then check if your user belongs to the wheel group in /etc/group. If this is not the case add it at the end of the line. A comma is needed between each user.
Ctr+Alt+F9 should then bring you back to your graphical session.


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 17, 2014)

Many thanks.

I was using root account when encountering the issue mentioned above, and now I see root is under wheel like
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40211031/t787.png

Any other help?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

A user account must be a member of the "wheel" group to be allowed to use su(1).


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 21, 2014)

OK, it is fine now to `su` login. I chec_ked_ this url: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=pkg&sektion=7 and do not see the way to set up Unicode or a specific language, from it. *C*an you please advise?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2014)

Some ports may have specific Chinese versions. See the Chinese category. There are no settings in pkg(8) that will install packages in an other language.


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 22, 2014)

In your list, should I use pkg or any other way to set up Unicode/specific language support to FreeBSD and can I have more details?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2014)

HuaMin said:
			
		

> In your list, should I use "pkg" or any other way to set up Unicode/specific language support to FreeBSD and can I have more details?


Read chapter 22 of the handbook as I already mentioned in the second post.


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 23, 2014)

Here is ~/.login_conf file


```
me:\
        :charset=big5:\
        :lang=zh_TW.Big5:\
#       :lang=de_DE.ISO8859-1:
```

and here is the part within /etc/login.conf file


```
chinese|Chinese Users Accounts:\
        :charset=big5:\
        :lang=zh_TW.Big5:\
        :tc=default:
```

But I still do not see the Chinese within the browser.


----------



## t1066 (Aug 23, 2014)

Did you install any Chinese fonts? I use x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf for CJK fonts.


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 25, 2014)

Can you please show with more details to set up Chinese on FreeBSD? Thanks a lot.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Aug 25, 2014)

HuaMin said:
			
		

> Can you please show with more details to set up Chinese on FreeBSD? Thanks a lot.



 select chinese locale for each user. Simply chinese user chose zh_CN.UTF-8 and traditional chinese user chose zh_TW.UTF-8
 Install Xorg
 Install Chinese Fonts e.g. chinese/arphittf, x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf, x11-fonts/wqy
 (Optional) install desktop environment which supports Chinese locale e.g. Xfce, Mate, Gnome, KDE
 Install browser e.g. www/firefox and change fonts setting for Chinese web page with installed Chinese fonts.


----------



## HuaMin (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks.
I've done these 

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean
pkg install xorg
```
Within the machine. What is the command to install these below?

chinese/arphittf, x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf, x11-fonts/wqy


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

HuaMin said:
			
		

> I've done these
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
> ...


Great, now you installed it twice. The first install used the port and the second install used the package.



> What is the command to install these below?
> 
> chinese/arphittf, x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf, x11-fonts/wqy


I really, really urge you to read the handbook.

Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

